# "Technical difficulties" is Doordash's new retaliation weapon for declining their garbage offers



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

The retaliatory harassment by Doordash has gotten worse in the last couple of weeks, especially the last few days, but tonight was the worst ever.

Here's one of Doordash's new weapons that's been appearing with increased frequency the last few days...








When you click "Okay" you get this...








Five times this evening DD used the above combination to sign me out of the app. One of those times was when I was in the middle of a delivery.

Here's the usual sequence...

1) I decline an offer.

2) The app immediately closes and I'm back on the phone's home page

3) I attempt to open the app and I get the top image

4) I click "okay" and the app signs me out

5) I sign myself back in and I get the red "start" page. The page refreshes over and over, sometimes for minutes at a time.

6) The app finally reopens and this is what I get...


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Hmm, what OS are you on?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Hmm, what OS are you on?


Android


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Can confirm that this is happening in DE as well.

*Android

I"m not completely convinced that it isn't an actual app issue that they are dealing with because I received an email that stated there were delays with Dasher Direct payments. Also, the app is having issues when displaying mileage, map, etc and tossing a blank screen when sending offers. I've had to kill the app several times over the last few days.



Nats121 said:


> Five times this evening DD used the above combination to sign me out of the app. One of those times was when I was in the middle of a delivery.


Have you experienced any issues with Google Maps (or navigation in general) when this DD bullshite starts happening? There have been several times this past weekend where my signal was eradicated during a delivery and the only resolution was to restart my phone. Which is ****ing awesome btw 

Imagine an app so shitty that it actually ****s all of your other apps lol


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Android


Thanks. This is super weird because I'm also on android and these screens are not even close to what I have got from DD over the last 3 days, over which they have had major server crashes (see my thread "In a major development...")


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Can confirm that this is happening in DE as well.
> 
> I"m not completely convinced that it isn't an actual app issue that they are dealing with because I received an email that stated there were delays with Dasher Direct payments.
> 
> ...


None of these issues are related to navigation because they all occur after I decline orders.

The only issue I have with Google Maps is that it takes a long time to open with Doordash.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I"m not completely convinced that it isn't an actual app issue that they are dealing with because I received an email that stated there were delays with Dasher Direct payments.


I'm 99.9% certain that these issues don't occur with high-AR Dashers.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> None of these issues are related to navigation because they all occur after I decline orders.
> 
> The only issue I have with Google Maps is that it takes a long time to open with Doordash.


I can confirm. This is all server-side related. Their servers crash and the whole system goes down.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> I'm 99.9% certain that these issues don't occur with high-AR Dashers.


Sorry Nats, not correct. One of the drivers I spoke to tonite always brags about being a "top dasher" and he showed me his screen, he was locked out too. 

Poor guy, I said to myself, he missed out on a whole bunch of "top" offers (and we all know what these are... LOL.)


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Sorry Nats, not correct. One of the drivers I spoke to tonite always brags about being a "top dasher" and he showed me his screen, he was locked out too.
> 
> Poor guy, I said to myself, he missed out on a whole bunch of "top" offers (and we all know what these are... LOL.)


If he was "locked out" it was due to a system crash which is hardly rare with DD. I don't get "locked out", I get "kicked out".


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> If he was "locked out" it was due to a system crash which is hardly rare with DD. I don't get "locked out", I get "kicked out".


Semantics! 
What I meant is that we both had to do a full login again with email, pass, etc. and then the app was still frozen anyway, with zero order coming in on the driver side.

Of course I personally multi-app so I just kept going. As to our genius "top dasher", well... he only works for DoorDash because ya know, he is a TOP dasher!


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> "top dasher"


Haha you just reminded me of an interaction from Saturday night.

I grabbed a nice order from 5 Guys. I pull up and the place is ****ing packed which is an obvious cancel but I usually just pop up near the counter and try to read the tickets before doing so. Sometimes you get lucky and it's ready.

As I'm squinting at the names on the bags the guy next to me rolls his eyes and says "Damn man, never again. This place is a mess!"

As I cancelled my offer, I responded, "Man I don't know why you're even standing here. This place is good $ but when it's like this just cut your losses. I just cancelled and I'm out."

Wait for it.
Waaaaaaiiit for it.

His response:

"Well I'm sticking it out to keep my numbers on point"

I replied, "Oh cmon that's all bullshit"

He then became slightly agitated and asked If I've ever been Dasher of the Month, then began to explain the benefits.
Holy shit **** me...

On my way out the door en route to $80 in the next 1 hour and 45 minutes I hit him with "Well you're Dasher of the Month and your ass is standing here with the rest of these chumps? What does that tell you?"

The kid next to him looked over, initially smirked then busted out laughing.

Some people are just helpless I guess.

SKOS


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ed Elivery said:


> Semantics!
> What I meant is that we both had to do a full login again with email, pass, etc. and then the app was still frozen anyway, with zero order coming in on the driver side.
> 
> Of course I personally multi-app so I just kept going. As to our genius "top dasher", well... he only works for DoorDash because ya know, he is a TOP dasher!


Are you going to argue that every time I've been signed out has been due to a "system outage lockout"? As bad as DD systems are even they don't have that many outages. Come on.

With the possible exception of one occurrence tonight none of the incidents resulted in me being locked out. I've always been able to sign back in.

That one time tonight I wasn't able to sign back in was probably deliberate as well. I was in a loop of signing in and going straight to the red page with the "technical difficulties" message. I tapped "okay" and would end up signed out again. I did it about fives time and then I shut off the app.

It's not semantics. It's been happening day and night after declining offers.

What happened to you and the other driver was a system outage.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> None of these issues are related to navigation because they all occur after I decline orders.


You need to try taking every single offer they send you during a day of your choice to prove this is happening. It is for science. 😁



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I grabbed a nice order from 5 Guys. I pull up and the place is ****ing packed which is an obvious cancel but I usually just pop up near the counter and try to read the tickets before doing so. Sometimes you get lucky and it's ready.


I am somewhat on the same game plan. How I am different is the one Five Guys (in her hotel room on spring break 🙄) near me is notorious, when they are absolutely slammed, for deprioritizing app deliveries and will do them out of order. You can sometimes hear them, "Ok after you do these three, do that one DD". So I like to go in to also see if it is ready and I am not bashful on shouting at the top of my lungs "Delivery Pickup!" to get the staff's attention. If it is not ready, I will always do whatever it takes to grab a staff members attention and bring them to the counter and tell them I want to show them something. When they walk over with a "I am very busy what does this dude want" look on their face, I show them the app and the order, then cancel, showing them I cancel, then tell them I canceled on my side then thank them for wasting my time.

Most of the staff at this particular Five Guys (in her limo on the way back from Prom 👌👈🙆‍♀️) are from the New Jack City and have zero care in the world about anyone or anything so you really need to confront them and show them they are being extra salty. They should understand with all the salt they put on the fries.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> As I cancelled my offer, I responded, "Man I don't know why you're even standing here. This place is good $ but when it's like this just cut your losses. I just cancelled and I'm out."


I think you are wasting your time with these yahoos. They will have one hundred reasons to wait and zero reasons on how it logically is beneficial to them. When I was more a noob, I would chat with other drivers about stuff like this. Now, I will not. I may ask how they are doing or about their car but I will not talk about orders or the platforms. Everyone has an opinion and no matter how much experience we have, we are still learning as we go along. The difference is this is not a job and has no training so you have people from all across the board with educated guesses on what is really happening and not a lot of fact.

Kind of what happens here on UberPeople except, we have time to bicker and banter over this stuff. When it is busy and I am trying to make bread, they last thing I want to do while picking up an order is to have a conversation with another delivery partner about the platforms because it will then almost always become a pissing match of who knows more and then a friendly debate.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Sunday night.
Dashing normally. Just dropped off, glancing at my new total. I always check that my total goes up after a delivery. Sometimes it does not autoupdate, so I back out of the app and come back in. Everything good. As I am glancing at the app again, my total for the dash is now $0. As I am suspicious, I look at my earnings screen. Sure enough, my day's total is there.
I go back to the dash screen, and it is "Looking for orders". I call support. They know not what is wrong. After a few minutes of "troubleshooting" sure enough, I get the Dash Now screen. They had ended my dash. And they had ended it in the background. Luckily, it was busy and I got back in right away

Yesterday. they had logged me out of the app and I had to log in and go through all the earning opportunity screens before I could start..

Regarding 5Guys.
I reported the one in my area. When I asked them point blank if they prioritize walk ins the manager said yes we do.
I also reported one of the Chipotle's in my area for the same reason.

In the past, I had reported another Chipotle for pushing deliveries to the end of the line.
They are now my favorite place to pick up from. In and out.

Doordash may be in one ear and out the other about other things, but I have found that they take this issue seriously and they actually do something about it.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Regarding 5Guys.
> I reported the one in my area. When I asked them point blank if they prioritize walk ins the manager said yes we do.


Well to be fair they do have a tip jar. If I were in that situation I would rush the tipping customer in front of me as opposed to the annoying DD order that does 0 for my bottom line. Obviously the guy who tossed a $10 in the jar is getting priority over the ant tapping his foot and waving his phone in my face.

It's also incredibly difficult to correctly staff and predict the amount of app orders that you may receive in a given day/night. You might get 8, you might get 75. Who the **** knows?

I was managing a restaurant at the beginning of the app craze so I feel for them. It can be an absolute nightmare. Your locals and regulars are everything, so of coarse you would prioritize them over the app that is taking a percentage and delivering to a faceless individual. It's just the nature of the business.

All of the above is why I deliver haha. Why would I fill the orders for a salary when I can deliver the orders for $20-$60+ per hour with minimal stress? Can't beat em, join em I guess.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> I can confirm. This is all server-side related. Their servers crash and the whole system goes down.


“The Servers are down… The Servers are down”… said the little boy that cried wolf…(and not only in this thread).


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Nats121 said:


> Are you going to argue that every time I've been signed out has been due to a "system outage lockout"? As bad as DD systems are even they don't have that many outages. Come on.
> 
> With the possible exception of one occurrence tonight none of the incidents resulted in me being locked out. I've always been able to sign back in.
> 
> ...


Calm down, friend, and note that whatever we call it, their servers crashed, pure and simple.

Servers are the vital link between workers and a company in this type of business. No working servers = no business.

But *back to the crux of your thread, if I may*. My observation over the last 3+ years is that absolutely everything Mr. Xu does, from his documented thieving to the absurd and disingenuous options we get while declining an offer (to take just one example, "the *order *is too small" which is ridiculous since with the latest versions of the app, we don't even know how many items have been ordered by the customer, and is *not *the same as "the *amount *is too small"... compare that with GH's straightforward "the offer is just too low" or "too low for distance" and I could go on) and all the way down to the very wording of app/server crashes, indeed reveals contempt, retaliation, belittlement, disrespect, etc. of delivery drivers, the very people who are the very backbone of Xu's business.

When I was a CEO I participated in a number of roundtables. In one of them, I remember a colleague of mine telling BS grads: *do everything you can to never, EVER antagonize your staff or your customers.*


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm having the same issues as well, dd has a high demand and the app can't take the load.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

rideshareapphero said:


> I'm having the same issues as well, dd has a high demand and the app can't take the load.


APK shows that they updated the app today 12/14, but the app isn't the problem here. Their servers have crashed every single day for 4 days straight now.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ed Elivery said:


> APK shows that they updated the app today 12/14, but the app isn't the problem here. Their servers have crashed every single day for 4 days straight now.


Just keep repeating the same thing over and over again. You think if you repeat it enough times eventually 1 forum member besides yourself might actually believe you …

You have no proof of these DD servers allegedly crashing and it is pure conjecture. “Well support told me so”… yup, that’s proof alright.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

*"Technical difficulties"*

That’s what’s usually said just before grabbing a bottle of little blue pills and saying “come back in an hour”!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Last night, Wednesday.
Launched the app to begin dash. I was logged off. Had to log back on and go through all the specail deals screens.
Next two hours. Once in a while I got a decent offer. The rest of the time I got You missed an offer check your connection bla bla bla.
Finally, I was logged off again and my dash ended.
Went home.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> Last night, Wednesday.
> Launched the app to begin dash. I was logged off. Had to log back on and go through all the specail deals screens.
> Next two hours. Once in a while I got a decent offer. The rest of the time I got You missed an offer check your connection bla bla bla.
> Finally, I was logged off again and my dash ended.
> Went home.


Slightly different screens here ("We're working to resolve an outage... you won't be able to dash, etc.) from 4:30Pm and the next 3 hours, but roughly same end result for me. I was somehow was able to grab a nice $16, just after one of their server reboots, but that was it for the whole dinner run.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ed Elivery said:


> Slightly different screens here ("We're working to resolve an outage... you won't be able to dash, etc.) from 4:30Pm and the next 3 hours, but roughly same end result for me. I was somehow was able to grab a nice $16, just after one of their server reboots, but that was it for the whole dinner run.


I also got that grey popup every fifteen minutes.    
But, it didn't stop me from dashing. It was the other crap that was problematic.


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Rickos69 said:


> I also got that grey popup every fifteen minutes.
> But, it didn't stop me from dashing. It was the other crap that was problematic.


Good point and same here, BUT once I clicked "dismiss" I got zero offer for the next 20-30 minutes, and that's at a location where the DD Manure Spreader typically sends me stinkeroos every 2-3 minutes at rush times. BTW I regularly slide the app off my screen and restart it a minute later, just to try to establish a new handle with the server. 

The manager at the one restaurant where I did my pickup was tearing her hair out. Lots of calls from angry DD customers who had ordered but saw nothing happen after that, and DD support was no help, and all that for now four days in a row. Can you imagine?!

Anyway, all these issues are a sure sign that their servers have major problems. Interestingly, they issued a new app version today (6 updates in the last 9 days...) but I don't see how that would help if they don't fix their server issues: https://apkpure.com/doordash-dasher/com.doordash.driverapp/versions

I'm still at v7.4.8 on my android phone (that OS is super slow with automatic app updates.)


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

I dropped my completion rate to 10% on purpose. ****ing deactivate me. **** off and die.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> *"Technical difficulties"*
> 
> That’s what’s usually said just before grabbing a bottle of little blue pills and saying “come back in an hour”!


Obviously, in your scenario, the partner that person is with is not doing it right. In situations where the plane wants to take off but the runway is not ready, so to speak, direct stimulation of the prostate would allow the plane to still take off on time and in some cases, there will be an earlier than expected arrival to that specific destination.


----------

